# What is DishComm?



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

I have seen it mentioned that this was activated in version L4.01 for the 622... but what exactly does it do?


----------



## wahoolions (Jul 26, 2006)

It allows phone and audio data to be sent throughout a home over existing power wiring. Please see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83208&highlight=dishcomm


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Doesn't work for me and I tried several things like plugging both 622s into the outlet and no power strips. Does nothing .


----------

